# Purchasing a New Dishwasher



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I am currently in the market for a New Dishwasher. Ive been lookin at the Bosch models. 

After doing minimal research on google, I noticed some options that I wasnt familiar with, like

nylon racks
hidden heating element
tall tub capacity 


This is what Ive found, hope its not a waste of money
*Bosch SHX68E15UC - Integra 800 Plus Series 24" Dishwasher - Stainless *

*Overview *- Online stores - Reviews - Details - Related items 








$1,291 online 
3 reviews 


Bosch - Built-in - 24 inch 
Bosch's SHX68E15UC 24-in Evolution Integra 800 Plus Series Dishwasher features a stainless steel talltub - 6 wash cyles and 5 options and is the Quietest and most efficient Dishwasher in the U.S.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

$1,200 for a dishwasher?? The last one I boight was like $250 and that was 11 years ago and it still cleans great.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

The first house I renovated for the wife I used a lower end Maytag...cleaned like a champ and was quiet as a mouse. The second I did the wife wanted SS appliances, I put in a higher end Frigidaire SS talltub electronic gadgets, etc. Sucks on cleaning and is noisy as a thrashing machine.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

We bought a LG that is similar in appearance. Found it on craigslist, people were going to remodel, paid about half of new and it was less than a year old. Got it home and figured out the real reason they got rid of it had to be that in the dry cycle it has a fan that blows hot moist air out the front lower left corner and creates a small puddle on the floor. That is little concern to me with my terrazo floors (it dries fast), but I think their wood floors didn't deal with it well. It is a silent machine. You might want to see if the Bosch has a similar drying feature.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Miele.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a miele ($2500)...pump went out ...$400 repair......next time no miele


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I got a Bosch. Was about a g 8 years ago. It sucks. Dishes come out wet. They said turn up the water heater. 

Anyway, Kitchen Aid is pretty nice. Heard alot of good things from ho's after we installed them for them.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We presently have a bosch. The cycle now takes around 8 hours to complete. Something with the circuit board.

The dishes have always come out wet. 

Never again. Ever....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I read that dishwashers with a hidden heating element have trouble dryin plastics, dont know why but thats what I read. Does this sound right to you dishwasher owners with a hidden heating element.

Type in " Dishwasher Review" in google and this site( http://dishwasher-review.toptenreviews.com/index.html ) is number 1 on the list. The #1 dishwasher is a Samsung DMT800RHS 










Ive never installed a samsung dishwasher. It cost around $700-$800 . I guess it doesnt have a kick plate.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

http://dishwasher-review.toptenreviews.com/index.html ,, Im gonna say this website is BS and no real test were done.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Try one of these....


----------



## OakumJoe (Sep 2, 2011)

The bosch is a nice unit, about 4 years ago the models available in the US were no longer German made but US made. Don't know if the quality changed.

If anyone wants a Miele I'll give you a good price on mine. I got it used for a good price, then pump died and like StillAround said its almost a 400 dollar part, raw cost.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Try one of these....


My neighbor has one of those and loves it, he has ordered parts a couple times. I can't get him to be rid of it. He's not old either, like 45 or so. Hippy type.:blink:

It's called the Dishmaster.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

gitnerdun said:


> My neighbor has one of those and loves it, he has ordered parts a couple times. I can't get him to be rid of it. He's not old either, like 45 or so. Hippy type.:blink:
> 
> It's called the Dishmaster.


We stock a couple of the faucets and some parts. The people that have them tell us they wouldn't have anything else.

I am partial to KitchenAid for a dishwasher, but they are not as well made as they used to be. The KitchenAid Superba was one of the best.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

stillaround said:


> I have a miele ($2500)...pump went out ...$400 repair......next time no miele


WUT....Wait, WUT????? $2500 Dollars?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Airgap said:


> WUT....Wait, WUT????? $2500 Dollars?


That thing better load itself...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^^^

Don't worry guys, I'll translate...

Plumberman Said:

"That thing better load itself!"

There, now the "English speaking" portion of our membership can understand, and maybe even respond to the above post...

(and don't worry Chad; if they do, my phone has an app that will turn everyday English back into gibberish for you...)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Successfully derailed!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

And hereeeee weee gooooo!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

You knew who I was when you met me, don't try to change me baby!

:laughing:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Airgap said:


> WUT....Wait, WUT????? $2500 Dollars?


Just think..............how many pretty girls could I get to wash dishes for $2500? Hmmmm OOOpppps! Amber, you dropped the sponge again.


----------

